

Etsy Raises $40 Million For International Expansion - mcfunley
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/09/etsy-raises-40-million-for-international-expansion/?gwh=40DC9F8F3DEF0666A4242452C89B9E1D

======
martian
Congrats to the Etsy team. Their engineering blog "Code as Craft" is an
excellent resource for startups.

<http://codeascraft.etsy.com/>

------
joshu
Yay! Congrats to Etsy. (I was one of the early investors.)

------
personlurking
tl;dr (actually it's not 'too long' but the quoted part below is the only
instance in the article where the author speaks of international expansion)

"The new money, he said, would help Etsy expand, particularly in other
countries. His plan is to hire community managers and open offices in
countries where Etsy thinks it can gain a viable footprint. He has his eye on
Australia and Canada, among other markets."

------
SpaceDragon
Everybody and their cross-stitching, jewelry-making mothers are raising money
now. You'd think there was a bubble going on.

------
klbarry
My accounting teacher is the head of accounting for Etsy (baruch college NYC).
They are really doing some awesome stuff.

